# vibrating heat shield around exhaust



## hell_yes101 (May 30, 2007)

I have a 2000 pathfinder and the heat shield around the exhaust is vibrating. Would it be ok to remove these heat shields? Thx for any help.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

First off - - *Welcome to the board!!!*

As for the heat shields, I have taken a number of mine off for the same reason. In a couple of places, I've managed to stop the vibration by wrapping wire around the heat shield (one loop) and twisting the ends tight using line-mans pliers. This forms a sort of wire "clamp" around the shield holding it tight to the pipe. If that fails, just remove it.

I feel fairly comfortable removing them because, for the most part, replacement after-market pipes do not come with them.

Good luck.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

hell_yes101 said:


> I have a 2000 pathfinder and the heat shield around the exhaust is vibrating. Would it be ok to remove these heat shields? Thx for any help.


I'd bend it a bit, first off. Keeps vibrating, take them off.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Most (ALL) car companies never just throw on extra parts, that are not needed. Lets say $5 worth of extra parts for a million cars. 

Heat shields deflect heat from various areas. For example: brake lines, fuel lines, rubber parts, wires, the cabin, ETC... Sure you can remove them, but they were placed there by design. I suggest crimping them or wiring them up as described above.

X


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Point taken.


----------



## bryfry (May 19, 2007)

If you go to a decent auto parts store, ask for a heat shield clamp. They are like radiator hose clamps (screw clamp style), but really long. Just wrap this around the trouble area and tighten the screw. This should stop the annoying vibration. The OE style heat shields are usually spot welded and after time the welds rust or just weaken and let go.


----------



## LiquidLunch (Dec 1, 2006)

I had that problem with the resonators that are after the catylitic convertors. I took a 3 inch radiator hose clamp and tightened it down. Problem solved.


----------



## robert11 (Jun 23, 2007)

hell_yes101 said:


> I have a 2000 pathfinder and the heat shield around the exhaust is vibrating. Would it be ok to remove these heat shields? Thx for any help.


IU had same problem on 01 Pathfinder.Mechanic removed heat shield (lower) and problem was solved.Do not remove uppers or extreme heat will enter passenger compartment.


----------



## crrussell29 (Jul 15, 2013)

bryfry said:


> If you go to a decent auto parts store, ask for a heat shield clamp. They are like radiator hose clamps (screw clamp style), but really long. Just wrap this around the trouble area and tighten the screw. This should stop the annoying vibration. The OE style heat shields are usually spot welded and after time the welds rust or just weaken and let go.


I have a 2006 Pathfinder and I'm dealing w/ the same issue. My mechanic has welded it back in place last year, but said if it falls again he will be unable to re-attach it and the cost to replace it would be well over $1500 (for the extensive labor). I was recently laid-off so this is not even an option right now! Is there any other lessor (costs) alternatives to stop the rattling? Thanks!


----------

